# Taco Bell Dog



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

The taco bell dog died the other day. It was so sad.


----------



## ismart (Jul 27, 2009)

I weeped so much i made my tacos soggy!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Yo Quiero Taco Dog


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, read that in last Friday's paper.


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

I cried over it.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 27, 2009)

There is not a proper emoticon for this.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 28, 2009)

revmdn said:


> There is not a proper emoticon for this.


 :lol: 

I'll try, Martin...  

Here, agent A... to wipe your tears.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 28, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> :lol: I'll try, Martin...
> 
> Here, agent A... to wipe your tears.


You are rightly called the Queen of Emoticons, Katt, and here is something from the Bard:

"Good night, sweet Dog, and flights of Tacos sing thee to thy rest." (_Hamlet_ The end bit, where the corpses littering the stage are getting fidgety).


----------



## revmdn (Jul 28, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> :lol: I'll try, Martin...
> 
> Here, agent A... to wipe your tears.


  :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)

But the Taco Bell Dog was cute! I will miss him.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 28, 2009)

Having been tortured by the ads for 'Beverly Hills Chihuahua,' I'm actually quite unmoved about a death in this breed. Sad but true


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)

someone should get a picture of the little guy for this topic!


----------



## ismart (Jul 28, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Having been tortured by the ads for 'Beverly Hills Chihuahua,' I'm actually quite unmoved about a death in this breed. Sad but true


Oh! Yes! The ads for that movie was horrible! :angry: I kept getting this sudden urge to hang myself! :lol:


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 28, 2009)

ismart said:


> Oh! Yes! The ads for that movie was horrible! :angry: I kept getting this sudden urge to hang myself! :lol:


 :lol: I'm still stunned about how well it did in the box office. I may need to borrow your noose after your done with it


----------



## ismart (Jul 28, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> :lol: I'm still stunned about how well it did in the box office. I may need to borrow your noose after your done with it


Theres just that special something with children, and talking animals! :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)

I for one like the taco bell dog, it suites the resteraunt well.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 28, 2009)

It was just a dog that did not have any relation what so ever with you, except the money you gave the owner from watching the ads.


----------



## bassist (Jul 28, 2009)

agent A said:


> I for one like the taco bell dog, it suites the resteraunt well.


....how long has it been since they even used the taco bell dog? I dunno bout you guys but I haven't seen that dog in years. Are you even old enough to REMEMBER the commercials?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 28, 2009)

I actually loved BEVERLY HILLS CHIHUAHUA - there are some great lines in it made by Mexican dogs - the best one is when the white wealthy chihuahua that gets lost and ends up in a Mexican dog fight kennel says - "I cant believe i am here - i am an heiress!" Then that Mexican guy (Eskeleto) from Nacho Libre says in his particular accent "A hairless?" - anyways, you probably had to be there but that movie Rocks!

Other than that, I am sad that chihua from the Taco Bell commercials died. That dog was singularly responsible for the Taco Bell company returning to prominence from teetering on the edge of bankruptcy. That was a cute dog but of course my 4 lb teacup "Miss Mina" and her father "Ati" are MUCH more excellent!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 28, 2009)

The dog was a female, btw.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes it was a female. Male chihuahuas tend to be overly well endowed releative to their size and the commercials would have taken on a decidedly more racy tone or something with a male one.

Another interesting tidbid of knowledge about chihuahuas is that they are one of the oldest of all dog breeds and believed to be the only domestic dog descended from the fox instead of from the wolf!


----------

